# Solved: Ethernet Cable not Detected



## zippo364 (Feb 1, 2009)

Recently, I took my Dell Dimension 8250 Desktop to a friend's house, and accessed his internet through an ethernet cable, which required me to change the IP settings on my LAN connection.

When I returned home with my computer, my USB mouse, speakers, and internet were not working. I system restored, which fixed everything but the internet. Now, after trying several different cables, my ethernet cable is not registering in my PC at all: the light on the back of the machine doesn't turn on when it's plugged in, the "Cable Detected" box doesn't pop up, and under my Network Connections, there is no third section where my Local-Area Network used to appear.

Please let me know what the possible errors are, especially if it is something that can be fixed in the software, i.e. with drivers.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you checked your Device manager to make sure the network adapter is shown there? You may have to reload the driver for your system from support.dell.com.


----------



## zippo364 (Feb 1, 2009)

The Network Adapter wasn't even a listed section under the Device Manager, but at the advice of my friend, I fixed the problem on my own; so for those who are trying to find a solution to the same problem, try this simple solution:

When starting your computer, access the BIOS menu before Windows loads. Arrow down to the section that contains all of the devices running on your machine (I don't recall at the moment what it was called exactly on my menu). On the menu, there should be a device listed as "Network Interface Card", or something along those lines.
Make sure that the toggle is set to "ON".

Sometimes the simplest solution is the right one.


----------

